# Tyz journal



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thought I would start a journal I'm being coached by big Jim

I will be logging all workouts , pictures and possibly some videos . Workout ATM is low volume with high frequency

Few pics from start of journal


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

@Suprakill4 @Bensif @big_jim_87 @tof89


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Will add diet and peptide timing later


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Few more pics


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking good mate. Would add some extra work on your upper chest. Still lean too!

Bigjim is a good coach from what I hear.


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

@Bensif thanks mate yeah all in due time bro


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking good mate! Will do well under Jims guidance for sure.


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

@Suprakill4 yeah be good ! Keep updated regularly if u sub bro


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

tyz123 said:


> @Suprakill4 yeah be good ! Keep updated regularly if u sub bro


Will keep checking in mate.


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Did bicep and back today

Warm up 3 sets

Work set 11-15 rest pause

Ez bar 40 kg (excl bar) 9 , 3, 2

Dumbell hammer curls

1warm up set

11-15 work set rest pause

17.5 kg dumbells 10, 5(each arm) (too light )

Bicep stretch 60 seconds

Meadows rows 11-15 work set

2 warm up sets

Right 40kg 10 , 5

Left 40 kg 8,5,2

(Going start with left next time)

Wide grip palms facing away pull ups failure rest pause

1 warm up set

14reps,4,2

Lat stretch 60 seconds with 12.5 kg

Got 55 seconds couldn't hold on ha !!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Another big jim disciple  will do well with his orders!

Backs good and fairly balanced, arms and legs need bringing into line!

Good luck!


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Another big jim disciple  will do well with his orders!
> 
> Backs good and fairly balanced, arms and legs need bringing into line!
> 
> Good luck!


Ha thanks bro yeah he's great ! Yeah biceps have always lagged


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

PM pills


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Good to see this up

Will be following


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> Good to see this up
> 
> Will be following


Keeping a eye on me to see if I'm slacking haha i see bro  !


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Worst night sleep ever !!!


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Rest day anyway to let the sleeping and eating begin


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Diet

Diet

Training

-15min medium free range eggs whey, 2 whole meal bagels.

- chicken, veg or salad, nuts.

- salmon, veg or salad, nuts.

-whey gluten free oats.

-Train- 10g bcaa, eaa, creatine, glutamine, 50g dextrose.

-whey 1cereal, almond milk.

-rump steak,5% fat oven chips, veg or salad.

-15min 300g minced beef, veg or salad, 60g rice.

None training

-medium free range eggsgluten free oats.

-chicken, potato, veg or salad.

chicken, 2 whole meal wraps, avocado (Nando's sauce goes well with this imo)

chicken, nuts.

-5whey almonds.

-chicken, salad, tbl spoon evoo, 4g fish oils.

-venison burgers, salad.


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Done legs today workout looked something like this.

Calves on leg press

Warm up 3 sets

Work set 11-15rest pause

155kg 12 7 ( too light going to use 175 or 180 next time )

Hamstrings

Lying leg curl (had to use a dumbell on a bench as machines broke ATM)

3 warm up sets

Work set 11-15 rest pause

22.5 kg 11 reps ,4,9(too light going to use 27.5 next time )

Hamstring stretch 60 seconds

Squats

3 warm up sets

8-12 work set

120kg 10 reps (ass to grass)

60kg 20 reps ( ass to grass )

Squats were all done with slow negative and pause at the bottom


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good workout mate. How do you find the stretches. Painful eh.


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah tricep and bicep ones are ridiculous haha biceps still hurting from like 3 days ago haha


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Stats 78 kg , 5 ft 5 /6 still have stratations in legs at the min so pretty lean and done legs yesterday ! Day off today


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Yesterday's training chest shoulders and tricep

Chest

Incline smith machine press

3 x warm up set

Work set 11 -15rest pause 35 kg each side 8 , 2 , 1 , 1 ( window maker)

Chest stretch 15 kg dumbells60 seconds

Shoulders

Upright row ez bar

2 warm up sets

Work set 11-15rest pause 15 kg each side

10 , 5 , 7 (too light)

60 second shoulder stretch

Tricep skull crushes with dead stop

1 warm up set

20 reps + window maker

15 kg each side 13 5 3 2 (too

light )

Tricep stretch 60 seconds ez bar 5 kg each side


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Few pic updates don't laugh at the facial expressions haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking very good mate. Good shape, will look awesome once more muscle is piled on your frame!


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking very good mate. Good shape, will look awesome once more muscle is piled on your frame!


Thanks bro was trying not to **** myself while posing haha all takes time !


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Bicep and back

Ez bar curl

3 warm up sets

11-15 workset rest pause

20kg each side

9,3,2

Dumbell hammer curls

2 warm up sets

1 workset 11-15 reps rest pause

20kg dumbells 7 4 4

Bicep 60 second stretch (didn't feel to good this workout)

Back

Meadows rows

2 warm up sets

1 work set 11-15 rest pause

35 kg left

9 4 2

Right

10 3 3

( last week 40 was too heavy but next week going to use 40 again)

Pull ups wide grip palms facing away x failure rest pause

1 warm up

Workset to failure rest pause

15 , 4 , 2

Lat stretch with 15 kg

Hit about 50 seconds lost grip but was a deep stretch


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Appetite died been starring at this for last 2 hours


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

very good starting condition.

what results you aiming for, rip up more or lean bulk etc?


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> very good starting condition.
> 
> what results you aiming for, rip up more or lean bulk etc?


Too compete in juniors don't know when got surgery in August in Poland then back at it mate I'm like 80 kg ATM 5 ft 5/6 20 years old ! Dunno what body fat ? Umm lean bulk as holiday before operation so coming off been blasting cruising nearly year started at 65 kg been lifting 2 years now


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

We'll I want place high and go from there Procard one day


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> very good starting condition.
> 
> what results you aiming for, rip up more or lean bulk etc?


Didn't really awnsrr your question I'm lean bulking then dropping things to shred up like In Avi but bigger


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Cool, will follow. What drugs are you using?


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

cas said:


> Cool, will follow. What drugs are you using?


Won't talk doses for obvious reasons

Novarapid

Genetech hgh

Tren ace

Test e

Mast e

Dbol pre workout


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

tyz123 said:


> Won't talk doses for obvious reasons
> 
> Novarapid
> 
> ...


Do you find the mast helps? Why only dbol pre workout? Surely it's best to run it every day? Looking good though fella


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

cas said:


> Cool, will follow. What drugs are you using?


Thanks for follow aswell bro nice have you in


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

cas said:


> Do you find the mast helps? Why only dbol pre workout? Surely it's best to run it every day? Looking good though fella


Wouldn't like to say bro only been on the mast about 10 days ! And dunno I get good pump and gaining nicely aswell just trying new things give it ago strength is crazy


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

cas said:


> Do you find the mast helps? Why only dbol pre workout? Surely it's best to run it every day? Looking good though fella


What's your reasoning for thinking ed use is best for dbol?


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Done legs tonight still haven't ate cheat post meal which is nandos just sitting here feel sick


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Upload legs workout in amin got them deep squats


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> What's your reasoning for thinking ed use is best for dbol?


To keep the dose higher? Over all per week....?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

cas said:


> To keep the dose higher? Over all per week....?


You'd pick your weekly dose and just divide it by the number of training days, so overall dose is typically the same....


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Legs last night

Calves on leg press

Warm up x3

Workset 11-15 rest pause

175kg 8 5 5 (heavier next time)

Hamstrings

Lying leg curl (dumbell)

2 warm up

Workset 11-15 rest pause

27.5 kg 8 4 3

60 second hamstring curl

Squats

2 warm up sets

120kg 10 reps ( ass to grass)

70 kg 20 reps ''


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Got chest , shoulder and tricep workout tonight


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Been feeling sick off taking dextrose intra well pretty sure it's the dextrose ! I'm going to try do split of dex and maltrodextin if that doesn't work maybe vitargo


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Going to try dilute dextrose with 1 -1.5L of water was using like 4-500ml @Bad Alan for the tip see how it goes tonight


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking awesome already mate!

In!! :beer:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

cas said:


> Do you find the mast helps? Why only dbol pre workout? Surely it's best to run it every day? Looking good though fella


When i use dbol pre workout only i get equal gains to that if used daily.

E.g ill use 100mg pre workout eod, rather than 50mg ed. Total dose is the same, sides are much less particular the appetite being killed and acid reflux isnt as bad. Others like bad alan run or have run their orals like this too and im sure pscarb does aswel.

Worth a try mate. Plus, pumps considerably better on double the daily dose lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> You'd pick your weekly dose and just divide it by the number of training days, so overall dose is typically the same....


LOL, didnt read these replies before posting my above post. Doh.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL, didnt read these replies before posting my above post. Doh.


Haha you hit the nail on the head above anyway, I always run them like that mate and preach it lol. Sides are way less prevalent


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> When i use dbol pre workout only i get equal gains to that if used daily.
> 
> E.g ill use 100mg pre workout eod, rather than 50mg ed. Total dose is the same, sides are much less particular the appetite being killed and acid reflux isnt as bad. Others like bad alan run or have run their orals like this too and im sure pscarb does aswel.
> 
> Worth a try mate. Plus, pumps considerably better on double the daily dose lol.


Man said 100mg duck that would blow my socks off lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

tyz123 said:


> Man said 100mg duck that would blow my socks off lol


Pussy!

That was a theoretical dose anyway............


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Pussy!
> 
> That was a theoretical dose anyway............


Haha that was a dose lier haha ! Supra kills secrets all coming out now mate haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> Haha you hit the nail on the head above anyway, I always run them like that mate and preach it lol. Sides are way less prevalent


With Var im running it everyday and 7 days in now and its not bad so far so think ill be ok with this daily. And i couldnt run my daily dose doubled for preworkout, would be too much in one day i reckon.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

tyz123 said:


> Haha that was a dose lier haha ! Supra kills secrets all coming out now mate haha


LOL, glad i didnt list my real dose then........... haha.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL, glad i didnt list my real dose then........... haha.


I've run 200mg var pre workout on training days so sure yours is ok


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> I've run 200mg var pre workout on training days so sure yours is ok


Hmmmmmm. lol.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> I've run 200mg var pre workout on training days so sure yours is ok


As supra said...

Hmmmmm lol


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Looking awesome already mate!
> 
> In!! :beer:


Good have you in pal


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Been IN for few days now (I see your link in one if the journals).

But I'm just letting you know

In great shape, be interesting to see where you go from here with Jims help.


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Been IN for few days now (I see your link in one if the journals).
> 
> But I'm just letting you know
> 
> In great shape, be interesting to see where you go from here with Jims help.


Good have you in aswell mate haha can't wait see what you look like after cut


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Chest shoulders and tri

Incline smith machine press

3 warm up sets

10-15 workset rest pause

30 kg each side 10,3,2 (thought had 35 on lol my bad)

Chest stretch 15 kg dbs 60 seconds

Shoulders

Ez up right row

2 warm up sets

20 kg each side 11-15 rest pause

? ? ? ( got 15 just can't remember what on each interval going to do 22.5 next week)

60 second shoulder stretch

Tricep

Skull crushers dead stop

2 warm up sets

11 , 5 , 2 , 2

Tricep stretch ez bar 5 each side 60 seconds

This was yesterday some post pics aswell it's rest day today


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

About eat second meal chicken and nuts ! Also pull day today


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Did bicep and back today did less warm ups as ony had 30mins

Ez curl

2 warm up

Working set 11-15 reps rp

20kg each side

10 4 1

Dumbell hammer curls

1 warm up set

20 kg dbs working set 11-15 rp

8,8,3 ( too light )

60 second bicep stretch

Meadows rows

1 warm up set

Working set 11-15 rp

40 kg left ? ? ? (Got more than 15 though)

Right ? ? ? ( more than 15)

Pull ups

1 warm up set

Working set x failure rp

15 , 4 , 2.5

Didn't get time to stretch gym shut at 6

End result










Was sick after realised it wasn't the dextrose it's the pre oats shake I think I've got gluten intolerance this has happen numerous times now always feel bloated and sick ! Going give gluten free a go if not switch carb source


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

HAvemt been posting as I seem to keep being sick from coming out the gym I would love to know what it is I've switched dextrose to maltrodextin , oats to gluten free oats ! Dunno where to go from there


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Anyway Monday workout

Legs

Calf raises on leg press

Lying hamstring curl with db

65 second hamstring stretch

Squats

Squats are all ass to grass lifts all going up weights going up post stats monthly but need find cause of sick


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Will do weight in tomorrow ordered some new protein off matrix nutrtion I'm going to use ISO to see if this is problem of me being sick ! Will upload some pics tomorrow aswell


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

I could be wrong, but your nipple looks puffy, gyno? Sornes?


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

sauliuhas said:


> I could be wrong, but your nipple looks puffy, gyno? Sornes?


Nope not sore . Got surgery in august


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Quick update haven't in along time training has increased in volume also added am cardio ! Tightening up and added some good size so far few pics below


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)




----------

